# What other details could I add to describe my t-shirt?



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

I am starting to add bullet points to the right of my main image for all my products. T-shirts will be no exception to this.
Aside the 3 added points here. Island Jays Tiki Bar T-Shirt Long Sleeve | Resort Wear & More Inspired by the Caribbean Lifestyle

What else could I possibly add to describe a t-shirt? I am selling these on G200's or comfort colors branded t's, so they are decent quality.

thanks!


----------



## jbnd (Sep 14, 2014)

You could describe qualities of the print itself. Explaining either literal texture and/or something about the color scheme.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

The higher up something is on the page, the more weight it holds as keywords with the search engines. I recommend using that spot to describe the design on the shirt - the words people would type into a search engine to find your style. 

I am not familiar with the SEO plugin you are using, but Yoast SEO gives your page a "grade" for your selected keywords, and if they aren't near the top of the page and in your title/url, it won't do as well.

The description area can hold the bullet point details.


----------



## Mbuk (Feb 24, 2013)

Tell them about the quality and all the little extras (if any) that are included in the tee


----------

